# Just Starting Methimazole



## girlfrommaine (Apr 26, 2010)

This has been a LONG two weeks from appointment with the Dr, to FINALLY getting on medication. I do NOT feel good. Classic hyper symptoms that interfere with my life, especially my love of biking. Cannot tolerate any exercise, and when I make myself, takes forever to recover.
My TSH was .04 (ref range .34-5.00), T3 Total was 581 (range 76-181), T3 Uptake was 43 (ref range 22-35), T-4 was 17.8 (ref range 4.5-12.5) Also had an ultrasound that showed enlargement, no nodules. Also taking 12.5 mg Atenolol...(beta blocker)
Very long story about trying to get the info from the Dr after testing was done....worse than pulling teeth to get something to help. Not a good experience. 
Anyway......was put on 30mg methimazole (split over the day).
Isn't this a high dose? I was told my levels were high but are they really high? So new to all of this, very natural-minded and don't like being on a chemical med, but I NEED to feel better. 
How long will it take to start feeling better? Anybody had long-term affects from being on meds? I want ot know what I'm in for.......


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Your TSH is not all that high mine is a point higher after being treated years ago. Usually .01 or lower is considered high in Graves'.
Your Ts are high especially T3 that is the highest I've ever seen - are you alive? However they might not be giving a true reading for there are things that can interfere with T levels. If you are taking estrogen or an estrogen producing women (men to) then Free T are better because nothing interferes with them. Free gives a more accurate assessment of thyroid function.

Don't exercise until your levels (T-3) are somewhat normal enough for treatment. Your heart is already being taxed and you don't want to add to it. Meth is not meant for long term treatment, no longer than 18 months is usually recommended, which then permanent treatment opted for.

You just started on this road and its going to take time to heal, that is after a permanent treatment.


----------



## girlfrommaine (Apr 26, 2010)

Hmmm. Yes, I'm still alive. : ) Just really feeling crummy. What does the really high T3 mean?? I'm still trying to figure out all this stuff. Are there any good books that explain things in ways sometimes not in the medical field can understand? 
I'm 28.....not on any estrogen or any hormones....no bc pills either. I have really suspected that I have estrogen dominance issues......I also believe I have endometriosis that lies dormant and then flares up once in awhile. I had been watching my eating and using a couple of herbs that are very well known for calming female hormones down. Not anymore....I don't want to take anything that may interact with what I'm taking now. Thanks for answering.


----------



## TracieH (May 20, 2010)

That's interesting that you were put on 30mg of methimazole, with a TSH of .04. I was just diagnosed this week (after waiting a MONTH to get into endo.), and my TSH was 
.01 (which the last poster said was high for Graves), but I was only put on 10 mg once a day of methimazole. I am new to all of this too, and I have no idea what any of these tests, or their results, mean. Thinking of getting the book Thyroid for Dummies.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

girlfrommaine said:


> This has been a LONG two weeks from appointment with the Dr, to FINALLY getting on medication. I do NOT feel good. Classic hyper symptoms that interfere with my life, especially my love of biking. Cannot tolerate any exercise, and when I make myself, takes forever to recover.
> My TSH was .04 (ref range .34-5.00), T3 Total was 581 (range 76-181), T3 Uptake was 43 (ref range 22-35), T-4 was 17.8 (ref range 4.5-12.5) Also had an ultrasound that showed enlargement, no nodules. Also taking 12.5 mg Atenolol...(beta blocker)
> Very long story about trying to get the info from the Dr after testing was done....worse than pulling teeth to get something to help. Not a good experience.
> Anyway......was put on 30mg methimazole (split over the day).
> ...


Hi and welcome,

30mg is a good starting dose - your levels are very high.

You need to request FT-4 and FT-3 tests next time and it's a good idea to keep a log as I have noticed when I began Tapazole sometimes one number would fall and the other would raise as the body got used to not being on hyper mode.

I would imagine you will begin feeling relief as soon as your levels begin to fall which could be as soon as 1-2 weeks. You should be having another lab within 4 weeks of beginning your meds to see where you are.

Did you by chance have a liver function test before beginning the meds? I also wanted to mention if you get a sore throat you need to have the Liver function tests run. My throat got very sore when beginning anti thyroid meds but there was no issue with my liver function which was a good thing.

I was on Tapazole for 4.5 years and noticed when I got off of it due to having my thyroid removed alot of muscle pain disappeared. For some reason I associate the Tapazole with muscle pain - like whole body pain but I was also found to be ferritin deficient which can also cause that sort of pain.

I know people who have been on low dose Tapazole for 20 years without issue, you just need to have liver function tests on occasion.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi there! Wow, I bet you are feeling bad! Yes, please don't exercise right now. That can just make things worse, especially for your poor heart! I hope the medicine starts making you feel better soon!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

girlfrommaine said:


> This has been a LONG two weeks from appointment with the Dr, to FINALLY getting on medication. I do NOT feel good. Classic hyper symptoms that interfere with my life, especially my love of biking. Cannot tolerate any exercise, and when I make myself, takes forever to recover.
> My TSH was .04 (ref range .34-5.00), T3 Total was 581 (range 76-181), T3 Uptake was 43 (ref range 22-35), T-4 was 17.8 (ref range 4.5-12.5) Also had an ultrasound that showed enlargement, no nodules. Also taking 12.5 mg Atenolol...(beta blocker)
> Very long story about trying to get the info from the Dr after testing was done....worse than pulling teeth to get something to help. Not a good experience.
> Anyway......was put on 30mg methimazole (split over the day).
> ...


I think that is about a normal dose. When you go for labs (when is that scheduled?) the doctor will either raise or lower your dosage. When did you start the Methimazole; you should be feeling better quickly as it is fast acting.

Good to hear from you. Glad there are no nodules. Plus, the T3 uptake over the top is only protein; very antiquated test. Holy cats! Wonder where your FT3 is at; surprised that one was not run?

You may find this link of value...........

Understanding thyroid lab tests.....http://www.amarillomed.com/howto


----------



## girlfrommaine (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the advice.....I am better for it. This is my second full day on it and maybe it's just coincidence, but I am not as shaky and "nervous-inside" feeling as I was. I am definitely keeping track of everything so far, and am reading more each day. Thanks!


----------



## edwardhoward (Jun 24, 2015)

After being diagnosed with Grave's Disease, my doctor prescribed methimazole to bridge my symptoms until my procedure to "kill" my thyroid. I noticed I no longer had extreme stomach pains and the shaking improved considerably. However, after a month of being on the medication I broke out in itchy, uncontrollable hives. Once I stopped taking methimazole they went away after about 48 hours but the itching was still prevalent. You can read side effects of this medicine over here http://www.internationaldrugmart.com/methimazole.shtml


----------

